# Black Spanish and Favorite Grapes



## stdkls28 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just recently came into some grape vines; 2 vines of Black Spanish and 2 vines of 'Favorite'! I replanted them into planters a little bigger than the gallon pots they came in. I plan to build an 8'X10'X8' Pergola/Arbor to train them on in the fall so until spring/"bud break" then they will reside in the planters. That way i can move them into the garage if threatened by freezing temperatures or inclement weather.


----------

